# ain't got no rythmn........



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

i can learn the solos, no problem. it's the rhythm that i get lost on...........any pointers?


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 23, 2007)

Quite smoking so much weed. hehe
I "could" play a little when I was young IRONMAN was my fav song to play , But 10 years of working on roads and airports and I can hardly roll a joint with out my card trick, Wish I still had the hand for it..


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i can learn the solos, no problem. it's the rhythm that i get lost on...........any pointers?


yes, let me come live with you... i play rhythm, lead, and i sing occasionally....


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey not fair if K.P get a room I call the shed. 
P.s I grow so don't be shocked when you stop in for your rent money


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a 20' x 20' shop/studio. couch, tv, dvd player, sega, game cube, super nintendo, playstation 2, guitars, amps, heater, fan, blankets, mellow lighting, music, ...........bow shucka bow bow


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a 20' x 20' shop/studio. couch, tv, dvd player, sega, game cube, super nintendo, playstation 2, guitars, amps, heater, fan, blankets, mellow lighting, music, ...........bow shucka bow bow


ok, so you got enough room for me and shaman!

um, i grow too... hope you like roses, i have about 300 bushes to dig up and bring with me....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> ok, so you got enough room for me and shaman!
> 
> um, i grow too... hope you like roses, i have about 300 bushes to dig up and bring with me....





i think they stink.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i think they stink.


some do, some don't, kinda like your flowers 

they are pretty though, and everyone needs a pretty yard....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

like this..........


|----------------------------------------------------------| 
|----------------------------------------------------------| 
|-5-----5-5-5-5--5-5-5--3---3-3-3-3---3-3-3---5------------| 
|-5-----5-5-5-5--5-5-5--3---3-3-3-3---3-3-3---5------------| 
|-5-----5-5-5-5--5-5-5--1---1-1-1-1---1-1-1---5------------| 
|-3-----3-3-3-3--3-3-3--1---1-1-1-1---1-1-1---3------------|


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> like this..........
> 
> 
> |----------------------------------------------------------|
> ...


aw, come on, s'that all you got?

bar chords are too easy... you NEED me


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 23, 2007)

haha, i play punk rock and thats still too simple...

lol

i'm pitching a tent and hanging out front... i'll bring my les paul and marshall amps... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

i only know what i've thought myself. i probably know those chords now that i look at them. i think what i need is someone to sit next to me and play along. in fact i do know those chords. maybe what i need is to smoke more pot!!! everyone come-over!!!!! bring scissors!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> haha, i play punk rock and thats still too simple...
> 
> lol
> 
> i'm pitching a tent and hanging out front... i'll bring my les paul and marshall amps... =]


i'm borrowing the marshall jcm2000....


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i only know what i've thought myself. i probably know those chords now that i look at them. i think what i need is someone to sit next to me and play along. in fact i do know those chords. maybe what i need is to smoke more pot!!! everyone come-over!!!!! bring scissors!


gonna have to wait a couple weeks but i'll bring the dreamgoddess with me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

give me 2 months.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> give me 2 months.


in that case, i'll bring the afghan and thunderfuck too


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 23, 2007)

so its a comune at fdd place ill fly from oz and get in on this jam session. 

but on the topic of rythmn, i like to use my breathing to help me, breath in on the first two bars out on the next two or how ever deep you want to breath then after a while you start to breath with the rythmn of the music.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> so its a comune at fdd place ill fly from oz and get in on this jam session.
> 
> but on the topic of rythmn, i like to use my breathing to help me, breath in on the first two bars out on the next two or how ever deep you want to breath then after a while you start to breath with the rythmn of the music.




something to try.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 23, 2007)

i love rhythm

i'm a bit too clumsy to play lead
but man i can just feel the song and go...

i need to start up a new band!!!...


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 26, 2007)

also fdd try chewing gum while you play, chew to the beat.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

you need that zoom thing I was telling you about, it's got a drum machine,,helps with rhythm....I just got a new guitar today I'm stoked..will post a pic tomorrow...

Rhythm is easy, it;s the leads that get me and those bass players who are just too busy with their basslines...Drum machine is key though, and you don't have to put up with a real one

surely you know this tune fdd

Acoustic gtr.
|------------------------|------------------------|
|------------------------|------------------------|
|-------0----------------|-------0----------------|
|----4-----4-----4-----4-|----4-----4-----4-----4-|
|-2-----------2-----5----|-0-----------0-----5----|
|------------------------|------------------------|

|------------------------|------------------------|
|------------------------|------------------------|
|-------0----------------|-------2----------------|
|----4-----4-----4-----4-|----2-----2-----2-----2-|
|-2-----------2-----5----|-4-----------4-----0----|
|------------------------|------------------------|


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe you could get some lessons from this kid....LOL
You have to watch it for atleast 1 minute, he really get into it.

System of a Kid video on Real-Life Video


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

That kid fuckin' rocks...holy crap.

Next Eddie Van Halen.....IMHO


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

I love my new guitar, I think it's even better than my Les Paul's

It's an ESP LTD EC-1000, they make mostly metal guitars and I have never liked EMGs but I love this guitar

Enjoy the pics

And fdd this is the Line 6 amp that I have with all the effects built into the head, it's very versatile...which comes in handy when you are in three bands and you jam with a hippie

Line 6 - Vetta II

And for you guys out there that were wondering I'm a Gibson Marshall man, and the line 6 Marshall cab sims are pretty damn close to the originals.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

heh...


i'll stick with my two tone les paul and marshall half-stack thank you...



but pretty anyways!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah I still got my Marshall cabs and my les pauls, just works out better since I'm playing with 3 bands right now...I have the Line 6 head going thru two 4x12 marshall cabs, it's cool cause the line6 can do two amps at once with a full stereo mix with up to 8 cabs...overkill but I'm gonna try it one day I have 6 viable cabs in total and the most I ever hooked up was 4 cabs, sounds cool with the ping pong delay and a bong...lol

Plus you get free updates, they are always tweeking the thing with more effects and amp models..it's a beast in the studio too, I just get my tone pre board and no need to do any post production work.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

... line 6 tries too hard in my opinion


marshall got it right a long time ago

i use the built in distortion, and that's about as fancy as i get...

have fun with the new toys!!!! they're always fun to play with i'll admit... so many strange sounds you can make... lol =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> you need that zoom thing I was telling you about, it's got a drum machine,,helps with rhythm....I just got a new guitar today I'm stoked..will post a pic tomorrow...
> 
> Rhythm is easy, it;s the leads that get me and those bass players who are just too busy with their basslines...Drum machine is key though, and you don't have to put up with a real one
> 
> ...






i own the ZOOM 2. and i learned that last year. that's all finger picking. i can learn that pretty much on the spot. give me a week and i've got the song down. it's the rhythm that get's me. i get lost. do i go up, up, down? or is it down, down, up? and then throw that in....... then move to there......... argh!! i try to start out really slow. then i get a little faster, then faster, then i'm lost.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 26, 2007)

there is a pick available at Guitar Center with a attached plastic ball about the size and shape of a silly putty case (egg-shaped). It's filled with aggregate like sand so when you strum it, you can fill if the rhythem is timed or not. you get into a groove with it, like the tamborines.

try it out. 

i used to play guitar. picking was my favorite. but i was never so great. you need a teacher and a regular band to practice right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> there is a pick available at Guitar Center with a attached plastic ball about the size and shape of a silly putty case (egg-shaped). It's filled with aggregate like sand so when you strum it, you can fill if the rhythem is timed or not. you get into a groove with it, like the tamborines.
> 
> try it out.
> 
> i used to play guitar. picking was my favorite. but i was never so great. you need a teacher and a regular band to practice right.




that's what i'm thinking. i need to find someone who knows a little more than me.  

like a tambourine. catch me playing a tambourine.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

cowbell? Once you start playing with other people it will strt to click, the flow of the song will be there...listen to the bass and the drums working together, you kinda know where to go...good luck i'd jam with you but i'm a little too far


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

dood just fucking throw on some tallica and jam with them....it will keep you on beat. thats how i learned.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 24, 2007)

fuck marshall amps it's all about fender amps!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

got it!!

key of A, using the chords A,D and E. 12 bar blues, classic rockabilly.

took 3 days.


----------



## reeffermadness (Sep 10, 2007)

hell yea...i love playing the blues


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

I PLAY GUITAR.. fuck if you can learn the solos. fuck the rythym.. solos are the hardest to learn


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> I PLAY GUITAR.. fuck if you can learn the solos. fuck the rythym.. solos are the hardest to learn



that was my problem. i just kept learning the solos.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

lol...doesnt sound like a problem 2 me


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

but rythym is pretty much jus power chords.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> but rythym is pretty much jus power chords.




solos are mostly arpeggio. just single picked notes. i need to move all my fingers together at once. using multiple fingers simultaneously.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 10, 2007)

i know how to play stairway to heaven,lol...but i can jam on keyboard or piano.when i was younger i sold my keyboard...what a idiot,ive tryed and tryed to learn guitar and i just cant learn it for shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2007)

i learned a few power chords, turned on the drum machine and started rockin' the roof off. I GOT RYTHMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (Nov 13, 2007)

Why do you think the right hand does the strummin'. Its because the rhythm is the hard part.
I taught guitar for 12 years. Something that used to help a lot of people was this phrase,"If you can say it you can play it". I taught people to sing the rhythm. Its so much easier to play a rhythm once you have it in your head. You can walk around all day sort of singing the rhythm in your head. Even if its something simple as saying,"Boom Boom Ching Boom chuk a luck a luck a". It sounds stupid but it really helps some people.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 13, 2007)

*Well well!! Aren't you just one spoiled 'King of Weed' dude.*
*Very nice intruments Fdd. I didn't know you play. Thats awesome. I play keyboards and sing. Have all the equipment too. Roland keyboard with complete set -up (mic included)*
*I LOVE Music!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


fdd2blk said:


> i have a 20' x 20' shop/studio. couch, tv, dvd player, sega, game cube, super nintendo, playstation 2, guitars, amps, heater, fan, blankets, mellow lighting, music, ...........bow shucka bow bow


----------



## Lacy (Nov 13, 2007)

*Doesn't sound stupid at all. Thats a good idea Chester. *
*Excellent idea in fact. I had the pleasure and opportunity and having some great teachers in my life and they had similar approaches to handling rhythum .*


CrazyChester said:


> Why do you think the right hand does the strummin'. Its because the rhythm is the hard part.
> I taught guitar for 12 years. Something that used to help a lot of people was this phrase,"If you can say it you can play it". I taught people to sing the rhythm. Its so much easier to play a rhythm once you have it in your head. You can walk around all day sort of singing the rhythm in your head. Even if its something simple as saying,"Boom Boom Ching Boom chuk a luck a luck a". It sounds stupid but it really helps some people.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thats a shame rascalone. We had a piano as a kid also. *
*I I love the guitar. Its such a versatile instrument. *
*I'd love to learn guitar but, this is gonna sound so lame but.......*
*I hate the thought of having to have short nails  and I also know that in order to be able to play for any length of time I'd have to build up callasses on my finger tips and I like long nails and soft fingers. *

 Told ya it was lame!!!!!!!!!


RASCALONE said:


> i know how to play stairway to heaven,lol...but i can jam on keyboard or piano.when i was younger i sold my keyboard...what a idiot,ive tryed and tryed to learn guitar and i just cant learn it for shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

someday........ YouTube - BUCKETHEAD


----------



## stonerbean (Nov 13, 2007)

... just go with the flow man.... lol "feel the music"

haha, sounds kinda creepy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2007)

any better?.........YouTube - blurred


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> any better?.........YouTube - blurred



i'm rockin' !!!!!!


----------

